# synergy



## gregetcoco (28 Janvier 2006)

existe t-il des skins pour changer l'apparence de l'appli "synergy"

merci d'avance


----------



## Original-VLM (28 Janvier 2006)

gregetcoco a dit:
			
		

> existe t-il des skins pour changer l'apparence de l'appli "synergy"
> 
> merci d'avance



Pas a ma connaissance...

Mais pas connaissance n'est pas universelle


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2006)

Dans ce topic les thèmes sont accompagné de skins pour Synergy et ici aussi.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Janvier 2006)

Les colored glass de Stephane Dely (Ultraman) sont ici.


----------



## ultra' (28 Janvier 2006)

Merci Woa, sinon il y en a énormément disponibles sur le site officiel tout simplement, y en a pas mal à jeter mais également pas mal de très bien 

http://wincent.com/a/products/synergy-classic/buttons/


----------



## Yama (28 Janvier 2006)

et ça c'est quoi : http://wincent.com/a/products/synergy-classic/buttons/


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2006)

C'est just le lien d'au dessus. .


----------



## gregetcoco (29 Janvier 2006)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

> Merci Woa, sinon il y en a énormément disponibles sur le site officiel tout simplement, y en a pas mal à jeter mais également pas mal de très bien
> 
> http://wincent.com/a/products/synergy-classic/buttons/




moi je cherche pour le flotter qui affiche l'album


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2006)

Tu dois parler de Menuet non ?
Si pas va voir dans les préférences de Synergy tu devrais trouver ton bonheur.


----------



## gregetcoco (29 Janvier 2006)

C0rentin a dit:
			
		

> Tu dois parler de Menuet non ?
> Si pas va voir dans les préférences de Synergy tu devrais trouver ton bonheur.




no il s'agit bien de synergy et il n'y a rien dans les préférence à part le reglage de transparence.


----------



## ultra' (29 Janvier 2006)

C'est peut être pas Synergy mais Growl dans ce cas là


----------



## gregetcoco (29 Janvier 2006)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

> C'est peut être pas Synergy mais Growl dans ce cas là




non c'est synergy


----------



## arno1x (29 Janvier 2006)

gregetcoco a dit:
			
		

> non c'est synergy


Salut, voici dans les préférences de synergie ce  que tu dois voir


----------



## arno1x (29 Janvier 2006)

arno1x a dit:
			
		

> Salut, voici dans les préférences de synergie ce  que tu dois voir


et apparemment il n'y a pas de quoi "skiner" le flotteur tu as raison et je ne sais pas non plus si ça existe... un skin pour changer le flotteur et du coup je vais chercher de mon côté

@+

Arno


----------



## gregetcoco (30 Janvier 2006)

arno1x a dit:
			
		

> et apparemment il n'y a pas de quoi "skiner" le flotteur tu as raison et je ne sais pas non plus si ça existe... un skin pour changer le flotteur et du coup je vais chercher de mon côté
> 
> @+
> 
> Arno




merci l'ami ! je cherche également de mon coté mais je pense que ce n'est pas possible


----------



## gregetcoco (9 Février 2006)

est ce que growl pourrait changer l'aspect du flotteur de synergy


----------



## ultra' (9 Février 2006)

Faut pas exagérer tout de même avec tes questions, c'est pas clair du tout.

Growl ne peut pas modifier l'apparence du flotteur Synergy, mais tu peux désactiver l'affichage du flotteur dans synergy et qu'il apparaisse via Growl.

Mais tu as l'air persuadé que ce n'est pas Growl mais Synergy, donc vas voir sur le forum Synergy, ils pourront te renseigner mieux qu'ici.


----------



## jem25 (9 Septembre 2006)

est qu'on peut changer les pochettes de cd qu'il nous trouve parce que des fois:mouais: du style pour Europe il me fout le best of des gipsy King:hein: y crak la alors c'est possible de faire comme cover flow?


----------

